# 46g - Starry Night Iwagumi



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey all,

This is my first attempt with an Iwagumi style layout as well as using AS. The tank is located in my bedroom and with alot of black space in the tank and a high rate of co2 mist I dubbed it Starry Night. 
Since it was my first attempt I was more curious about what it would entail to setup a tank like this and to keep it algae clean so I used alot of material I had already which included the tank and light. The rocks are from a local landscaping supply that I simply went through a pile and picked out a dozen or so to work with.

Here''s the breakdown:

Tank: AGA 46g bowfront
Light: Coralife 96w 6700k / 96w 10000k (192w total)
Filter: Eheim 2213 w/ Cal Aqua lily pipes
Co2: 5lb pressurized w/Rhinox 5000 diffusor 
Fertilizer: Potassium and traces 
Substrate: Aquasoil Amazonia w/powersand Special
Hardscape: Moss rock
Flora: Hemianthus callitrichoides Cuba, Eleocharis acicularis, Riccia fluitans 
Fauna: Neocaridina denticulata sinensis, Otocinclus


----------



## crash_kt (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: 46b - Starry Night Iwagumi*

Very nice. but to me it needs something on the right side of the tank like another rock


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 46b - Starry Night Iwagumi*

Good and healthy. I like it.
It looks like tiny in this big height tank.
I don't think something on the right side is necessary BTW why you use differents rocks? not a big problem for me but I would prefer same rocks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think adding anything on the right side would ruin the scape...the only thing I think it needs is larger stones cause of the tanks height taking away from the scape.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I really like it, although I think this layout would suit a shallower tank better to be honest. Also I think some small schooling fish, maybe some small Rasbora sp, would bring some more life into the scape.

Tom


----------



## ErikL (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I like this really good growth, its seems to be missing a nice school of fish it would make it look fantastic.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful tank. Really nice growth. For me the tall tank and the empty space because of it surely looks like a night sky.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Add a few stars.
Maybe a school of fish could be the stars.  

Either way, I like! I do like the space in the tank; the title is fitting.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments. I do agree that the tank is a bit tall for the scape, but I think once a large school of fish is added it will neutralize that to some extent. I might even consider larger rocks as eklikewoa suggested. BTW all the rocks are the same, they are all moss rock and that rock second from the right has been added more recently than the others and doesn't have that "aged" look to it yet. I'll definitely take suggestions on a fish species to fill out the tank and showing the stars next time.


----------



## ErikL (Aug 8, 2007)

I think a large school of cardinal tetras would look great.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

looks nice get some silver fishes to be stars


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Cardinals would be great... hmm small silver dollars?? lol... gmm small silver fishes... Blue eye!(though surface dwellers) or crystal/diamond tetras


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Very nice scape, although it looks a bit odd when removing the back corners of the aquarium by retouching.

EDIT: Now I noticed you used extreme tele so the sides is almost completely parallell to the line of sight - cool, I've never seen that done before!


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

To keep the dark subject I suggest the Galaxy Danio (Celestial Pearl Danio).


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's a closer look. And if you look closely I believe you could see some stars. Thanks for the all the comments and fish suggestions. It seems it would only be fitting to have the Galaxy Danio occupy this tank.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice! The perfect fish might be lamp eyes. Bright blue eyes shining, would really look like stars!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi houseofcards,
Do you cut the E.acicularis or it's his normal size? mine is taller


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Ed the lamp eyes sounds interesting as well. I guess it's gonna come down to what I can acquire.

Gas, yes the E.acicularis has been trimmed, most recently on the right side where it is currently thicker.


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Just a question:
Why is the Co2 diffuser on the left hand side under the Lily outflow? Commonly we place it on the opposite side of the tank, like with theADA tanks, so that the waterflow from the lily pipe distributes the CO2 throughout the tank, the way yours is setup, doesn't a lot of teh Co2 bubbles just rise up to the top behind the lily pipe outflow, and not be pushed around the tank at all? From the picture and the way the bubbles looks, it appears that way.

The tank looks fantastic. As long as the fish aren't too flashy and too many it will look great. The empty space give it the night sky feeling you are looking for plus the extra water helps keep the tank spec stable, which is always important in Iwagumi style tanks where the plant mass is less and fast growing stems aren't present. Great job


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Golden tetra?

Very nice tank!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Your tank looks great, I too vote for the Galaxy Dano, I can't wait to see it once you've added the fish!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

teacherthomas said:


> Just a question:
> Why is the Co2 diffuser on the left hand side under the Lily outflow? Commonly we place it on the opposite side of the tank, like with theADA tanks, so that the waterflow from the lily pipe distributes the CO2 throughout the tank, the way yours is setup, doesn't a lot of teh Co2 bubbles just rise up to the top behind the lily pipe outflow, and not be pushed around the tank at all? From the picture and the way the bubbles looks, it appears that way.
> 
> The tank looks fantastic. As long as the fish aren't too flashy and too many it will look great. The empty space give it the night sky feeling you are looking for plus the extra water helps keep the tank spec stable, which is always important in Iwagumi style tanks where the plant mass is less and fast growing stems aren't present. Great job


Thanks for the comments. In terms of the diffuser position, I've seen it done both ways depending upon the length of tank and othe variables. I moved the diffuser around and determined for my particular setup this position did the best job. I'm not a big believer in strong flow and this tank is running flawlessly so far with just an Eheim 2213, which is able to blow the bubbles across 3 feet of tank. From the corner position, most of the bubble stream get's caught up in the lily pipe and sends it around the tank.

Leonard the Golden tetra is a good suggestion as well, I actually have some in my other tank, but it would go with the them if I went with the Galaxies.


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Since the plants are all low plants and the water volume is so high, the 2213 should work fine, but in my case with more heavly planted 3 foot tank, he flow with even a 2215 was too little and algea quickly broke out. The plants seemed to restrict the flow.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

This is an awesome setup. Can we get close-ups?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yoshi said:


> This is an awesome setup. Can we get close-ups?


Thanks Yoshi. I'll try to get some more pics up soon.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Couple of new pics from today. One thing I have to say is that I did not experience any problems with the AS/PS combination. I even added more AS to the back of the tank after it was up and running for a month. I was very diligent with WC, filter cleaing, light duration, etc. The only algae I've seen is alittle green dust on the rocks. I've only dosed K and micros once/weekly to this point. If you look closely at the foreground, you'll see a darker, glossy looking area. That is riccia that I acccidently left a few strands in during the setup and I didn't remove. I'm enjoying the setup, but I'm not sure how long I will keep it up since my real intent was to get my feet wet with AS and Iwagumi so I might try a more dynamic layout in the not to distant future. Obviously in this layout the right fish will make a hugh impact. Now I just have to find them!










Closer shot showing the riccia in the foreground


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

very nice


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Galaxies would be a great choice. Also if you put in some rudolf shrimp they would be fitting they kind of hover arround like space ships


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Updated pic. Not much changes, except for the hairgrass growing in fuller and the HC I think reaching it's limit. Only algae is some green dust on the rocks (any suggestions)?


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

This iwagumi layout is very healthy and lush! there is not much i can change with it unless you want a different look. If u wanna stick with an iwagumi layout you can change plants out to try out different types of looks. Or you can just redo the rocks to get a different look. Other than that im likin this!


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

Honestly, I think you’re about done. Just add some fish, perhaps a shrimp or two and enjoy it for all its worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm going with the rest by saying it looks about perfect as is just would add some fish like the Galaxies like you have suggested in the past, or green neons would be fitting. As for the algae if you throw in just one rubber pleco no more no less and you will never worry about the algae problem again. It is just hard to find a healthy rubber pleco, you might go threw 2-3 before one stays alive, but they are the ultimate algae eater/glass cleaner.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments all. Anyone know where I can get the Galaxies from. I live on L.I. and have never send them in any LFS. Any good online sources? Arowanaman thanks for the tip on the rubber pleco.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Different prospective of the tank. It actually seats high up on an armoire so I need to stand on top of a step stool to work on the tank. Bit of a pain, but since it's an Iwagumi there isn't much trimming and replanting except for the carpet.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I really like it. I only hope mine turns out this nice.

My 60-P and all my other ADA stuff shipped out from Jeff today! Once I get the tank I've got to make my stand. I've also got some rocks coming from Jeff too!

I really like the HC/dwarf hairgrass combo. I'm really leaning toward this for mine.

One question about the ferts. Are you using the ADA line? Just the Brighty K and Brighty Step 1? I've read on some of Jeff's posts that he doesn't add macros to tanks setup with PowerSand.

Thanks and nice work!
Brian


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

elaphe said:


> I really like it. I only hope mine turns out this nice.
> 
> My 60-P and all my other ADA stuff shipped out from Jeff today! Once I get the tank I've got to make my stand. I've also got some rocks coming from Jeff too!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments!

I purchased dry ferts (no3,po4,so4) from Greg Watson when I started up my 72g about two years ago and never really used the so4 so I ended up using it for this tank (talk about frugal).

So I've dosed the so4 and a little Flourish from I think the 4th week or so just once a week after the Water Change. A couple of things I was very anal about from the start was using carbon (the carbon pad that came with the Eheim 2213) for the first 3 weeks, daily wc for the first week and only running the lights around 7 hours with a 2 hour burst. Now I'm up to 8 hours with a 3.5 hour burst. 
Once the carbon when out, in when the Purigen just to be on the safe side.

I'm sure you'll do fine. Looking forward to seeing your setup.


----------

